# East Side April 22



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Timon and I hauled her to Joe's Bayou and launched out of Destin at 3 am the 21st. Took our time getting out to Ozark. Just landed a Bonita there so we headed for the Squiggles. Saw a lot of Yellowfin jumping but couldn't get one to take. We had no live bait etc.. Headed towards the Spur. saw lots of pods of whales. no bites. Turned around and went east of the Squiggles and landed two Cows and a White marlin that shook the hook right when it was boatside. Great fighter!!!!

No real breaks or weed to be seen. Was able to run 40 any direction most of the day but the ride in got snotty.

Back at the ramp at 7pm.

An absolutely beautiful day on the Gulf!!! Just wanted to give the East side a shot.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Well that's a decent report as fishing has been slow at best out there , nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks or that report. I will be heading out this week thanks to you.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like a good time!

At least you had some action and excitement, especially since the weather has been uncooperative for the last month or so. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. Any pix?
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

No pictures no video this run I've been doing so much of that lately I just wanted to go fish for once. Would've definitely gotten at least iPhone footage of the white marlin had I been able to get a handle on it's bill but it threw the hook boat side.

Oh, it was 73 everywhere we went.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Dave Good deal on the White and mahis are always welcomed. There are few better fish for making tacos then fresh mahi. You made the right choice on days to run offshore. We ran off yesterday (friday) and got our butts beat all day.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Ya Gene, we saw the window and went for it. It called for 2ft but it was no where near that. Like you always say, "ya don't know till ya go". :yes:

Glad we did as it looks like it will be blown out for the next 8 - 10 days.

btw, the ****** was on a Red/ White Cedar Plug behind a Boone Bird WAY WAY back.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Excellent report and follow up info! I plan to use nearly the same setup (Boone with cedar plug way back) when I try for sails this year!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good trip cap'n. Hopefully the seas calm soon


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Xpac said:


> Sounds like a good trip cap'n. Hopefully the seas calm soon


Yep Frank. Plan to hit it hard this year!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

How fast do cedar plugs need to be pulled at with a bird in front of it.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> How fast do cedar plugs need to be pulled at with a bird in front of it.


6+ knots. I almost always have one in the spread and run 8.5 to 10 knots (as the other lures we use need a bit more speed). We rig our Cedars with Dissappearing Pink 130lb Fluoro. We use 8ft between Bird and Cedar. We catch everything on that but are targetting Tuna. This time it was a ******.

btw.. You don't need (or really desire) a LARGE bird. 8-10 inches is plenty big.

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gear/cedar-plug-lives


----------

